#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Access information on internet without having internet!

## Helena

While Google Assistant is available on more than 400 million devices around the world starting from smart phones to cars, still many people don't have a smartphone with them.Considering this issue, google has introduced* my line, a phone number where people can call to ask questions to Google Assistant without a smartphone or internet!*


When a person dials the standard my line number 6000913, they will receive a greeting message to ask any questions,after they are done with asking questions they can reply whether they want to continue or not.

But wait, it's only introduced to some parts of Colombia.Hope it will be introduced around the world in future.


*For more details check out the video below*

----------

